# General > Biodiversity >  Walrus

## Fulmar

I think that the sighting of the walrus deserves a mention here. Was anyone lucky enough to see him?

----------


## yorkshire lassie

I saw it at Armadale, both on land and in the sea.  My husband got the footage of it swimming away that was shared on social media and the news.  It was a pretty spectacular sight, one which I won't forget.

----------


## Fulmar

Lucky you!

----------


## pat

Walrus in Harris I think yesterday - sorry lost the link I had

----------


## Lingland

I wish..............

----------


## pat

Walrus spotted in Lochinver 2 hours ago roughly - on the beach sunning.

----------


## orkneycadian

It was over here a couple of months ago.  Never saw it though.

You know, 'tis funny, but when someone finds a stoat in Orkney, its a non indigenous invasive species that must be destroyed at all costs.  Latest estimates = several million

When a walrus comes in, theres not the same impetus to get shot of it, before it eats all the native fish, shellfish or whatever walrii live on.

Same for the greylag goose.  There's trillions of them here these days, all non native, all invasive.  Wheres the eradication campaign?

I think it may be time to open up a stoat sanctuary.

----------


## sids

Geese can have dual nationality.

Walrus are allowed in on the strength of their specialist skills and work ethic.

----------


## pat

Lovely to see it is in Wick - lovely photos taken in the sunshine.  Hope it stays around and maybe bring a few folk travelling to view it.

----------


## rubber_duck

This is one of the photos I took of Wally in Wick yesterday(taken with a long lens).

----------


## sids

Will the next one be called Russ?

----------


## orkneycadian

> You know, 'tis funny, but when someone finds a stoat in Orkney, its a non indigenous invasive species that must be destroyed at all costs.  Latest estimates = several million


Good to see the stoats doing so well over here - https://www.orcadian.co.uk/initial-r...rial-revealed/

They have fairly given the rabbits a much needed sorting out, and despite all the doomsayers, I have never seen so many shalders going about as this year.  I can't say I have noticed any less greylags either

----------


## sids

> It was over here a couple of months ago. Never saw it though.
> 
> You know, 'tis funny, but when someone finds a stoat in Orkney, its a non indigenous invasive species that must be destroyed at all costs. Latest estimates = several million
> 
> When a walrus comes in, theres not the same impetus to get shot of it, before it eats all the native fish, shellfish or whatever walrii live on.
> 
> Same for the greylag goose. There's trillions of them here these days, all non native, all invasive. Wheres the eradication campaign?
> 
> I think it may be time to open up a stoat sanctuary.





> Good to see the stoats doing so well over here - https://www.orcadian.co.uk/initial-r...rial-revealed/
> 
> They have fairly given the rabbits a much needed sorting out, and despite all the doomsayers, I have never seen so many shalders going about as this year.  I can't say I have noticed any less greylags either


The org is so quiet these days that you’re having to debate this colourful controversial agenda with yourself.

----------

